# Barfing, barfing, and more barfing



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Okay so i'm officially freaking kind of freaking out. Not often do I get freaked out about the buttercup's weird behavior, but today, i'm worried. 
She has been barfing allllllll day. Early this morning, she yakked her dinner (5 yaks), and has since been yakking up water. When i put her water bowl down, she runs to it like she hasn't had water in months. Only to yak it up five minutes later. She wouldnt eat any rice i gave her, not even a chewy that she normally loves. 
She did pee once today, in between yak-times. She has probably thrown up about a dozen times today. 
No changes to her diet recently. 
She was groomed yesterday, but she loves going there, so I'm ruling out post-groom stress. 
She isn't one to eat things she isnt supposed to, she's always been really good at eating only food and not trying new things like shoes or cords or hairclips or anything. 
I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow if this continues all night. She isn't acting much different, but she did have one excellent projectile yak off of my bed (she must have know i just cleaned the comforter, haha) that landed on Piggy (eww). 

We have a crappy 24hr vet by us, and i'll make some calls to other ones in the meantime. 

thanks in advance,
am


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope that Buttercup is ok!!!!! :grouphug: How about some pedialyte (spelling?) and/or some pepto bismal??? To get her electrolytes up and settle her tummy. Other than that I am not much help!!! Lots of good thoughts and prayers for Buttercup!!!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Buttercup. has she had anything with fats in it. Even if she has tolerated it before it CAN flare up pancreatitis! 
Of course the paranoid person I am from experience with Missy ... I always am concerned ,when there is excessive drinking, about diabetes. I forget how old Buttercup is and wheter or not she is overweight. It is just something I feel I have to warn about and feel she should be checked out by a vet. 
I pray this is just a passing tummy upset and all is well but do have her checked just in case.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

While not a vet, my veterinary handbook says to withhold food and water for 12 hrs. if the vomitting stops with stomach rest, the dog should be permitted to lick a few ice chips every three to four hours. If the vomiting stopped, offer 1/4 to 1/2 cup of water (depending on the size of the dog) every two to 3 hrs. A pediatric electrolyte solution can be given in small amounts in addition to the water. After the 12 hrs of no vomiting then the bland diet

Ah, - here's the crux of the section:
stop all food and water and obtain immediate veterinary assistance when:
Vomiting persists despite the fact that the dog has received no food or water for several hours
vomiting recurs during attempts to introduce food and water
Vomiting is accompanied by diarrhea
the dog vomits fresh blood or material that looks like coffee grounds
the dog become weak and lethargic or shows signs of systemic illness

so what do i think you should do - stop giving buttercup water for awhile and let her tummy rest.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

she is resting at my feet right now, and keeps checking the kitchen to see if i've magically put the water back down for her  poor baby.

terry, she's 7yrs and about 9lbs (give or take a cookie... but considering she's been tossing them all day...). she's normally not a big water-drinker, either. i can't think of anything fatty she may have had recently. the only people food she gets are veggie puffs and cheerios. she hasnt even had peanut butter for at least a week...

jennifer, that's great info you posted. i'm going to let her rest for a while, maybe try water a bit before she goes to bed. i'm weary of leaving it down when i go to work in the morning, in case i come home to a kitchen flooded with yak :w00t: 

i'll call the vet in the morning, see what they say. they're open late tomorrow nite, so i should be able to get her in without problems. 

bless her heart, she will only throw up on the floor, if she's on the bed or the sofa, she'll toss her cookies over the side, LOL. she wont even lie back down until i wipe her face off. i just love her.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor B'cup. I hope that she feels better real soon. Could she have eaten something at Groomer's that didn't settle well with her? Have you consulted Dr. Jaimie? I think that slowly offering sips of water might be better than the whole bowl at once.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Poor B'cup. I hope that she feels better real soon. Could she have eaten something at Groomer's that didn't settle well with her? Have you consulted Dr. Jaimie? I think that slowly offering sips of water might be better than the whole bowl at once.[/B]


Oh poor Buttercup! Sounds just like what Shoni did a few days ago, except he was shaking so hard during the whole thing and it only lasted one whole night. I don't think I would withhold water more than a couple of hours if she didn't vomit during that time. I worry so about dehydration. I would try to get a 1/2 teasp. of PeptoBismol down her with a syringe and I was told to give Shoni 1/4 of a 10 mg. Pepcid AC tablet.
I hope this doesn't last all night tonight. rayer:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would withhold the water until tomorrow. If she's bright and alert in the mean time, I'd just take her in tomorrow unless it all stops.


Fasting is really important for empty stomachs. If you keep putting something in an irritated stomach, it just increases the irritation as they vomit again. 

If she isn't on any other medications and has no other problems, you could pill her with 1/4 tab of Pepcid AC (10 mg tabs). You'd have to stick it down her throat - no food to hide it in. This is something I always keep on hand.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Little Shoni!  Hope she is feeling better real soon. Every now & then Babygirl will get an upset stomach & throw up like yellow bile. The last time, I just picked up her food, but left her water down. I tried to give her some pepto-bismol, but that was a disaster. She wanted no part of that at all. Anyway, I didn't put any food down for a whole day, then the next day I fixed her some chicken & rice & gave it to her in small portions. She was okay after that. I think she just has a sensitive stomach sometimes. I don't change her diet, so it wasn't anything she ate & there is nothing around for her to get into that I know of. 

Hope all goes well & Shoni is back to normal soon! Hope it's nothing any more serious than an upset tummy. Keep us posted!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It likely isn't diabetes .. just that excessive drinking is a red-flag for that! and 7 years is a rather 'common' age for onset.. Sorry I don't want to freak you out I really don't!! It's just that in the remote chance it is... it does need to be addressed asap. Missy didn't get to vomiting stage but DID suddenly over one week-end start drinking like there was no tomorrow! She eased off most of the second day ( not back to 'normal' but less drinking) however started right in again that second evening. I was thinking she had a UTI ( and maybe this is what Buttercup may have as well). In Missy case not UTI but diabetes. 
Pancreatitis will cause vomiting and even vomiting water...so yes that should be restricted to give the pancreas a rest as well as food. Unfortunately with diabetes, you don't want to restrict water...it's the body's instinctive way of 'flushing'. 

If you have a drugstore near you ...you can buy keto-diastix (human product...costs from abt $12-$14 a vial ) just dip in the urine and in 30 seconds it will tell you if any glucose is present in the urine. Now that I fear I may have freaked you out, at least this can at least give you a 'tool' rule it out or confirm yourself if you are worried.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh, the poor Buttercup! I really have no advice to offer, but she is certainly in my thoughts tonight! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Buttercup. I hope she feels better tomorrow. She may just have a little tummy upset. Like the others have said, no food or water for 12 hours after her last vomit. I know you may be tempted to put that water dish down before bed, but if her gums look nice and pink, and she is not acting lethargic, I'd wait until tomorrow. Then I would start giving her unflavored pedialyte a tsp. at a time every couple of hours. I have a liquid medicine dispenser on hand for that. Also tomorrow, don't give her regular food. Give her white rice and chicken, small amounts during the day. I'd stick to the chicken and rice for a few days before starting to slowly reintroduce her regular food. Hugs to you and The Buttercup. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope The Buttercup gets better real soon. Bogie did the throwing up thing for a day, but by the next day was much better. Ditto to the previous advise of withholding food and restrict water to very small amounts. If she is still throwing up tomorrow, a vet visit is definetely in order.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just for my own curiosity for those who have had the pups with tummy upsets and vomiting... did your pooches also have the excessive need for drinking water? I'm just wondering if that went along with it as well?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oops sorry another one of those darned dbl posts!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Just for my own curiosity for those who have had the pups with tummy upsets and vomiting... did your pooches also have the excessive need for drinking water? I'm just wondering if that went along with it as well?[/B]



Sometimes...Soda was a big vomiter as a pup and he'd lick the bowl clean. He grew out of it (and somewhat out of eating things he wasn't suppose to...I'm sure the cause of it LOL). 

I say somewhat because hubby left something down on the floor and Soda was eating it LOL


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry that the Buttercup is feeling poorly! Hopefully things will be better tomorrow. My three occassioanally have a bad day and I've learned to take up the food and water for a while. You've gotten good advice and I'll be watching tomorrow to get a good update......


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I'm sorry that the Buttercup is feeling poorly! Hopefully things will be better tomorrow. My three occassioanally have a bad day and I've learned to take up the food and water for a while. You've gotten good advice and I'll be watching tomorrow to get a good update......[/B]


i'm glad to hear that this is common, okay not GLAD to hear about yucky bellies, but you know what i mean... 

as of right now, Miss Thing is giving some full-on 'tude by laying right NEXT to where her water bowl would be. lots of sighing going on, too. she does that for the drama effect, i'm used to it. she's rather pathetic, walking around the kitchen looking for where i may have hidden her water bowl....

i checked her gums, they're fine, she licked my hands hoping they'd just been near the sink.... 

and right this second, she is back at her water dish area, after walking over to me and pawing my knees. poor thing.

i told her that HER yucky belly better not be a result of excessive drinking like MOMMY'S yucky belly (and head) resulted from... (but it was a FUN night out! LOL)

thank you all for your replies, it means a lot that so many care about a little buttercup, xoxoxoxo

i'll update tomorrow


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so sorry that the Buttercup is feeling poorly...please give her an extra hug and tell her that Skylar Sue and I hope she is feeling better soon....sorry I can't offer you any advice....Jeanne


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> she is resting at my feet right now, and keeps checking the kitchen to see if i've magically put the water back down for her  poor baby.
> 
> terry, she's 7yrs and about 9lbs (give or take a cookie... but considering she's been tossing them all day...). she's normally not a big water-drinker, either. i can't think of anything fatty she may have had recently. the only people food she gets are veggie puffs and cheerios. she hasnt even had peanut butter for at least a week...
> 
> ...


Is there any chance the groomer could have fed or even dipped her in something
causing a reaction?
Be sure to give her just a little tiny bit of water now and then to keep her
hydrated. Maybe syringe it to her. I wouldn't try any food tonight.
If she's not taking water and some rice in the morning without bringing it
back up, I'd see a vet right away.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=504230
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that the Buttercup is feeling better tomorrow from her tummy ache... Maybe her Mommy's hangover was a little bit contagious  :biggrin: Regardless give that little girl a kiss from Luci and I.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I was just checking in to see if there's any news on the Buttercup. Sure hope her tummy is better today.


Joy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh dear!! How's our little Butterbutt this morning??

Gentle hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Hoping the Buttercup is feeling better today :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm just checkin in to see how Buttercup is doing


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

:grouphug: I hope Miss Buttercup is feeling better today.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Checking on your baby.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

how's buttercup doing? i hope to hear a positive update. give her lots-o-love from us. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying little Buttercup had a good night and the upset tummy is a thing of the past!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww I just seen this thread.  I sure hope you will be posting good news on BC soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I hope the Buttercup is back to her self today. Maybe no news is good news. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Maybe no news is good news. :grouphug:[/B]


I hope so!!! Give us a Buttercup update when you get a chance!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope everythings alright with Buttercup.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I hope the Buttercup is back to her self today. Maybe no news is good news. :grouphug:[/B]


Well I've been checking off and on all day, so I'm really hoping your're right Linda...no news is good news.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

No clue how I missed this post Annmarie, but I did. I'm checking in too to see how BC is doing today. I told Toto and he has most concerned look worried about his bud.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I just saw this post. I hope the Buttercup is feeling better by now. Would love to see an update. So sorry she's not feeling well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Still checking rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

me too... still looking for that update! and praying all is OK! rayer: rayer:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

back from the vet.... 

this morning, i gave her some water, and back up it came.  so i called the vet and brought her in after work tonite. the vet is running bloodwork (results in the morning for me) and gave her fluids and some anti-upset-belly meds. which of course caused EXPLOSIVE diarrhea, all over her bed, the carpet, and her butt  lucky that the boys have a carpet cleaner in their apt. whew!

she keeps running to her water dish (henceforth known as "the beverage container" since she flips out if she hears the "W" word... and not "WINE"...) hoping it's been magically refilled. she is not a happy camper. 

the vet thinks it's just an upset belly, but she wanted to run full bloodwork anyway just to rule other things out. she said she'd seen a lot of this lately, but understands my worry since bc never gets into stuff she shouldnt, eats things she shouldnt, etc. 

so tonite should be another sleepless night for me, since The Princess will be on and off the bed all night long hoping maybe santa comes back to bring her a refill in her beverage container. :smilie_tischkante: 

but as long as this passes.... that'll be fine with me. i can sleep next month (heck, i wasn't doing much of it THIS month anyway!), right?  

keep happy thoughts for the buttercup. she's a pretty hearty trooper, and it's hard to see her all yucky like this. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Poor sweet Buttercup. I hope she feels better soon and that her beverage container runneth over.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Poor sweet Buttercup. I hope she feels better soon and that her beverage container runneth over.[/B]


FROM YOUR MOUTH TO GOD'S EARS, SISTER!

Love, 
The Buttercup


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smpullhair: Oh Geez Buttercup..............this is not good! Please feel better! 
I hope the Dr. comes up with something to help the poor girl! :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 
Hugs to you! Hugs for the Buttercup!
I'm so sorry that she is still not doing well.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Poor Buttercup.  I hope she gets to feeling better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I sure hope it's nothing serious, and pray Butterbutt has a good sleep.

Tell her to be thankful Henry doesn't live there. She would never have any water, EVER.

Huggles to both of you :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Hope Buttercup feels better soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying Buttercup starts feeling much better real soon! Please keep us updated !


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Poor little Buttercup, I hope she feels better soon!! :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Get better soon Buttercup :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I'm sure this is a shock to Miss Buttercup's system. Not only is he feeling yucky, but she is not getting what she wants! Not that I'm saying she's spoiled or anything!  Seriously, I'm so sorry she is still not herself today. Give her a gentle hug from me and hopefully soon she can drink and eat as much as she wants.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ann Marie I hope the Buttercup is feeling better by morning. Did the doctor say there is anything you can try to give her? She has to stay hydrated. What about pedialyte? 
[attachment=32285:big_hugs.gif]


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

hope the Buttercup is feeling better soon...so sorry she has to be going through this....Jeanne


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww poor thing i hope all is well now :grouphug: and the bloow work comes back ok


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It was probably a good thing that you went ahead and took her to the vet's. I hope she'll be fine in a day or two.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hugs to you and the Buttercup. Hope she feels better real soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sorry I have not seen this before. I am so sorry that the buttercup is feeling so poorly. I did not read any of the replies but wanted to ask you if you have tried to give her some pepto? That poor baby and poor you. I will definately be thinking of our little buttercup. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Poor Buttercup! I'll say an extra prayer for her tonight.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i asked the vet about pepto and she said no b/c she was already injecting her with anti-upset belly meds .... 

and her she (butter, not the vet) goes running off to poo (again)... poor baby, she's going to be getting ButtBath #4 tonight 


i pray she is better soon, it is killing me to see her so miserable like this :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Anne Marie I just do not understand why she gave her something that would upset her tummy the other way. To be honest this has been going on for over 24 hours now and dehydration setting in is my concern at this point. Do you have any pedialyte. If so freeze it in an ice cube tray and let her lick on it. That way she is not drinking it so fast it is coming up and maybe it will help to get some electrolytes in her. Please do me a favor and rub her gums with some Karo. I Know she is not a tiny baby but this is getting to the dangerous point in my eyes. BUT we all know I am a worry wart. I just dont want anything to happen to our little buttercup. :smcry: rayer: rayer: rayer: :smcry:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Gentle hugs for your little Buttercup :grouphug: - I hope she is feeling much better really really soon & it turns out to be nothing more serious than a tummy upset of some sort. This must be hard on you too Ann Marie, take care of yourself, and maybe have a little margarita or something to calm your nerves :thumbsup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww precious Buttercup ...hope her runs stop .. top and bottom.

Hope you're all better Bc ....your mommy has been a tad bored lately - you just found a way of keeping her busy.

You go girl !!!- Milk it all you can ...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Miss Buttercup hopefully you are feeling better today. Best wishes for a speedy recovery and more margaritas.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

First thing I thought of this morning is I hope little Buttercup had a good night and is on the mend! Did they say when the bloodwork results would be in? Hope all is well there so you and all of us can breathe easier!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> First thing I thought of this morning is I hope little Buttercup had a good night and is on the mend! Did they say when the bloodwork results would be in? Hope all is well there so you and all of us can breathe easier![/B]


Ditto............Ann Marie, I hope you and the Buttercup had a restful night.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> i asked the vet about pepto and she said no b/c she was already injecting her with anti-upset belly meds ....
> 
> and her she (butter, not the vet) goes running off to poo (again)... poor baby, she's going to be getting ButtBath #4 tonight
> 
> ...


Oh Ann Marie... I'm sorry I didn't see this until now! I'm so sorry Buttercup is not feeling well! Any news yet? Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way... please keep me posted!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm checking in on "Miss Thang" too. How's our girl this morning?? If she still isn't keeping water down I too will
be worried about dehydration. Maybe just a teaspoon of unflavored Pedialyte every couple of hours?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Feel Better Soon Buttercup.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I just saw this post - I've been so busy I've been lurking more than posting.

Prayers from me and Chloe that Butter is back to her cute self soon! I'll keep looking for updates...


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Checking in on Ms Buttercup ..Hope she is feeling better today :grouphug:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh pooooooor baby! We'll pray that she'll get better. Just a thought...but did he test her for parvo even though she's older? I know it's a long shot, but that sounds so much like what my pinball went through when I found out she had parvo. And I agree about the dehydration. I like the idea about the icecubes. It makes total sense that she could lick at it and probably not throw it back up. But with the 'yaking' (lol) and the diareaha (did I spell that right? lol) would make her dehydrated and small dogs dont have much reserves in that area in general. So I would be careful and ask your vet what you could do about that.
How is she feeling today?
~~Cheri~~


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're all anxiously awaiting BC's test results. I hope you both had a good night or least one free of yukkies. Sending prayers for a quick recovery rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Just checking in for an update. I am hoping for nothing but good news.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=505095
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stil praying for the Buttercup rayer: rayer: rayer: and you Ann Marie rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just checking in and making sure she is ok... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwww, poor buttercup.  i was hoping for better news. whatever it is she has, i sure hope it passes QUICKLY!

big hugs to you ann marie and the beautiful buttercup. :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Praying that the buttercup will be back to herself soon!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope little Buttercuppers is feeling better this afternoon.
I also hope you get some sleep tonight, Ann Marie.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Just checking to see how Buttercup is doing .... :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm checking in on Buttercup too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just checking in also to see how Buttercup is doing......I pray she is feeling better today. Please give us an update when you can. We all are concerned and hopeful that she will be better soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope to see an update soon and rayer: praying that it is a good one for our little Buttercup! rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Count me in on the waiting list.

Please let me know if you need anything. Ann Marie, I'm always here for you, my friend. :grouphug: 

Still praying for the Butterbutt :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Poor Buttercup! I haven't been on for a couple days but I'll double up on the prayers for the buick buying Buttercup. I hope she get's better soon. I'm worried about dehydration too, that's a long time to go with out a "beverage" no wonder she's so thirsty. 

:grouphug: rayer: Feel better!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in for an update. Still praying for the Buttercup.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry, but just saw this thread and am anxiously awaiting an update like everyone else. How is the Buttercup? She is such a little beauty! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Still praying, for you and The Butterball. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Just wondering if there was any news on the Buttercup...getting a bit concerned here in Indiana....Jeanne and Miss Skylar too.....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah I'm getting concerned too since it's been so long since her last update. Praying that Buttercup is back to
her happy healthy self and they are out on the town celebrating together.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just praying that Buttercup is doing better. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I'm getting rather concerned myself! I'm praying that everything is OK! rayer:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

sorry for the delay everyone.... working retail hours sucks!! 

Dr Liz called this morning to say her bloodwork came back fine, the only concern she had (and it was a small one, at that) was some protein levels seemed low, but she said that seemed about right with the excessive yakking. i told her about the explosive diarrhea (seriously, it was straight out of a "South Park" episode!) and she said if she stopped "running at both ends" today, she could get back on food slowly. don't you know that as soon as i hung up the phone, butter made some attempts at a yak (no results, however) and a pretty heavy liquid-poo. :smilie_tischkante: 

I went to go pick up the meds Dr Liz prescribed Metronidazole 125mg 1xday (for anyone who would like to see the quickie research i did... Metronidazole is...Metronidazole is used by veterinarians to treat various conditions such as inflammatory bowel disease, nonspecific diarrheal disorders, infections caused by Giardia and periodontal disease.) for a week. 

When I came home from work, she had what appeared to be only two poo-episodes on the kitchen floor. And boy, she was so excited to go outside in the snow! She drank some water before i left, i didnt fill her dish but with maybe a 1/4" of water so she wouldnt gulp it and then toss it right back up. Right before i left, i left about 1" in the dish and that's exactly what was left when i came home.  Not TOO unusual, she rarely eats/drinks ANYthing when i'm not home. 

I'm boiling some chicken for her right now, and we'll see how tonight goes. 

As for waking up this morning, she is showing signs of her sassy little self... as i was ready to leave and was going to corral her into the kitchen... she did what she always does to stall me... she rolled right over for a belly rub  

Hopefully i'll be able to get the meds down easily. Any suggestions as to what to "disguise" it with so she doesnt yak it back up?


thanks for checking in on us today 

am & the "blah" buttercup


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The metronidazole tastes pretty icky. You could wrap it in a small piece of bread or a piece of chicken.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ah ha! I happened to be here and saw your update and ran over here right away! I'm glad she got some meds and I hope they kick in FAST. Poor bub. Is that med. liquid or pill? I'm assuming a liquid? Ollie had to take a pepto-type stuff once (liquid) and it came in a bottle w/ a dropper. I'd just stick it in his cheek and aim for the back of his throat and get it all in one, quick shot. If it's a pill (he takes daily pills, lol) I just roll it in peanut butter.
Buttercup--get well soon!!! Get some rest, guys!! :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ann Marie, glad to hear that at least the diagnosis sounds easily treated and pretty quick too. I hope you and the Buttercuppycake rest well tonight and she is feeling fat and sassy in the morning. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: still praying, but it sounds like she's on the mend


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oh WHEW!!!!... So happy the blood work came back fine!!!! that FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! Sounds like she is feeling better today already so hopefully she'll recover very quickly! had me a bit nervous there for a bit!!! 
I've had to give that med on occasion. I usually did the 1-2-3 'firing' using tiny pieces of american cheese. I found the cheapest worked the best and has the least amount of fat. It never caued any problem ...I think because I use so little.
Soften the cheese in your hand to warm and soften....you don't need much at all ... pea size for #1 & 3...#2 need enough so pill is well covered.

Make three tiny balls.... #1 is tiny.. 'blank' and just a 'teaser', # 2 has the pill FULLY covered, #3 another tiny 'blank' and used to appeal to 'greed' lol the're usually so anixious to get to #2 that the pill filled #2 is gulped down!
I suggest forming the balls first so smell of med doesn't get on them. 
be sure all three balls are seen... then 'fire away 1-2-3! 

I now can go to bed feeling so much better that little Buttercup is doing better!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

so the boiled chicken and med (1/2 a pill a day) went down easily... with some beverage.... AND HAVE REMAINED DOWN! yay for anti-regurgitation! :chili: :chili: 

last night was horrible for me, i probably didnt go to sleep til around 4am, kept tossing and turning, hoping buttercup didnt think i was a horrible mommy for letting this happen to her... keeping her on the bed was the tough part lol. but so far, no post-food poo OR puke to speak of... keep your fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad to hear the reports came back good. Between waiting on hearing from you and also about Jennifer picking up her two babies, I'm exhausted and ready for bed. I've had to give Jett Metronidazole several times. You can easily
hide it in the chicken and rice mixture. If it is in a pill form, just crush it and then stir it up good in the chick/rice mixture. I usually used a little broth to make it tastier and easier to mix the crushed pill in. I'd be afraid to hide the med. in any other form of food until her tummy is good and settled. I know with Jett, I couldn't give him ANY food with his first 2 doses so I had to pop it down his little throat. Hope you and Buttercup get a good nights sleep.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

awww....good news that the B-W came back fine  ...give the buttercup a hug for us! :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope her health recovers quickly - healing :grouphug: 's for the Buttercup . Sarah


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

spoke too soon....

she started shaking a few minutes ago, and not because it's cold, it was a "different" shake... so i picked her up to my lap, held her close, hugged her, and just as i released her....BLEEEECCHHHHHH! quite an impressive arc, i may add, as it completely avoided my desk, my chair, and just got the end of my sock and jammie pants! looked like it was mostly water and chicken bits. 

maybe it's the meds? maybe because it was her first dose after not having any solid food for a couple days? i know if i take any meds on an empty belly, it almost guarantees I will be doing some yakking myself. 

however, it appears to be a one-time yak. (the animators of "South Park" would be envious of the projectile. it was truly impressive! LOL yeah yeah... trying to find something to laugh at... otherwise i will get all mopey again!!!)


back to the drawing board!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

How many days has this been going on? About a month ago, Babygirl kind of went through a similar thing. Yakking & the D's. This went on for about a week, then it cleared up on it's on. I wonder if there is some kind of doggy-flu going around. She hadn't been around any other dogs, so I guess whatever it was was airborne.

Sure hope she gets back to normal pretty soon!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Dude! Somehow I missed this!

I hope Miss 'Cup is feeling better soon! I can't imagine how worried you are...hang in there, I'm sure she'll be feeling better shortly! Hugs for both of you... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Josiecup says: Okay, here's the deal...it's okay to puke a little once in a while to get your mommy's attention...but this is too much! Go ahead and get better, okay? Then you can have some Veggie Puffs!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Poor buttercup. Hope she feels better soon. I must say even tho the buttercup is feeling so blah, your post did make me laugh. Great writing. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I stick Zoey's prednisone 1/4 pill in a small blob of nutri-stat or nutri-cal and she swallows it right down. It's omega 3 oil and vitamins. I hope it's not bad for her IBD. I've been giving her some whenever she refuses to eat, or can't eat, since I got her.
Hope she gets better soon. Love from Zoey


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

UPDATE 1/16 11am...

around 4am Miss ExplodingButt(ercup) had more explosive poo. luckily she managed to keep MUCH of it on a potty pad, a towel i left on the floor, and (unfortunately) a shoe. and there was a LOT. and it SMELLED. a couple hours later, she peed and poo'ed again. lots more runny icky poo. 

back to Dr Liz we go! 

on a more "up" note... guess who walks in to ALSO see Dr Liz? the new Iron Chef Michael Symon and his new bulldog puppy  both....very cute.

Dr Liz is going to keep Miss Exploding Butt(ercup) for the day for observation. Of course I start bawling right there, I hate leaving my baby at the vet! And even tho I know it's no different than me leaving her for work... it's still sad. I'll call them around 3 to check up on her, but I told them "She isn't going to do ANYthing unless I'm here, and that's just how she is...but i hope she DOES do something that helps you 'fix' this!!!" I kept telling Butter that Dr Liz is going to make it alllllll better and I know she was thinking "But why can't Dr Jaimie make it better? She made me a dress, so why can't she make me better? She MAKES things! Tell her to make me BETTER!" (so we can add delirium to her dx)

Okay so now i'm headed off to work (yeah, cuz that's gonna be fun...). I'll post more this evening... I should be home with a Buttercup around 7ish? Hope hope hope!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The first couple of "meals" should be mostly rice with just a little bit of chicken and some broth. Then once she is able to keep that down, you can increase the chicken amount. But only feed a TINY amount at a time. Maybe 1 tsp. every hour or so. I know that will be impossible while you're at work, but maybe you can come home for lunch and feed her a tsp. right away and then another one before you leave? If this keeps up much longer, you may want to see if she can stay at the vets or arrange care for her while you are at work so she can get food and water in tiny increments every couple of hours. This has been going on for 3 days now and she needs to eat and drink. I would also check with the vet to see if you should give her the next dose of med. earlier than is prescribed since she threw most of it up last night. Hugs to you and Buttercup. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though I know it's so hard to leave the little Buttercup at the vets for the day I'm really glad that is the case. She has gone a long time without food and with the vomiting and runny poo I'm concerned about dehydration which can just complicate matters. Hope they will hydrate her and maybe get some nourishment in her that STAYS!
Will be anxiously awaiting your update tonight and meanwhile will be praying today is a better day for Miss Buttercup!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just checking in on Buttercup. Sad to hear she is still not feeling her best. Praying that all will go well today at the vet and they can make her better. rayer:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Still keeping the buttercup in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I pray everything goes well for you and your baby!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Okay Miss B, you can't stay sick and keep your mommy (and all your SM aunties) worried all this time! You better get well soon!!!!

Josiecup says: Don't worry Buttercup, your momster will pick you up as soon as she can. You know....she can pick you up sooner if you get better....


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Josiecup says: Don't worry Buttercup, your momster will pick you up as soon as she can. You know....she can pick you up sooner if you get better....
> 
> 
> Steph & Josiecup (who has changed her name in the hopes of helping the Buttercup feel better)[/B]


awwwww that is the SWEETEST thing!! you made me literally "awwwww" out loud (would that be "AOL"? oh no, wait, that's different...) and get teary LOL!!! :grouphug: thank you so much~~~

good news... i picked her up and she was being a buttercup. they got some fluids in her, she licked every treat they tried giving her (she very ladylike and will not eat in front of cute boys!), and made such a fuss about being in a crate, that all the techs and Dr Liz made it a point to carry her around or have laptime with her. Dr Bob came out to tell me "I noticed Buttercup wasn't in her crate at one point... but no, there she was on Dr Liz's lap while Dr Liz was doing her paperwork before leaving... and did you notice??? She had her ribbon fixed; apparently it was not PERFECT. So it was re-done.....(long pause, scolding look over the top of his glasses) TWICE." and we all just laughed. Glad to see she was back up to her old tricks again LOL. 

They reported no projectile fluids from either end all day long. (Two techs were actually disappointed, as I had built up quite a reputation for her new-found projectile vomiting abilities! LOL) She just had some water and a bite of chicken. I'll keep her portions very small until I know it's going to stay down. So far so good. (crap, did i just jinx myself???)

Follow up phone call tomorrow with Dr Liz. Next appointment, I'm told, she better not be wearing the same ribbon OR harness. 

This calls for a well-deserved nap on the couch!!!!!
I can't tell you all how glad I am to have a bunch of people who "get it" and understand why I get so freaked out over things like this. I know I say that often, but it is so nice to have a shoulder (or 2000) to lean on, and know that there's a good chance someone else has gone thru this before and can tell me IT'LL BE OKAY!!!! :grouphug: The Butterbug and I love you guys dearly, xoxoxoxoxo


ann marie and the "can we sleep in tomorrow, please? will you make my butt stop exploding???" buttercup


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, AM. I'm glad she was at the vet's today, if nothing else but for the company. Maybe all the special attention she got made her feel better. Then again, I hope she won't think that will happen every time she projectiles. :HistericalSmiley: Sorry about the shoe. :new_shocked: What a crappy situation (oh, god - I'm cracking myself up again).


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

When she's all better, please give that girl some peanut butter from V'doggie. In the mean time, I hope you have a peaceful night!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

HUGE hugs to you and The Butterbutt ~ :grouphug: :grouphug: 

We love you dearly!!!

Deb, Joplin, Franny, LBB, Henry, Lulu and Winter


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im glad they got some fluids in her..i was begining to worry about her hydration with all that puking and explosive diarrhea. poor butter. gives her extras hugs, kisses and noselicks from the P's. hope she gets well soon. pixel was back on IVs for 1/2 the day today with another small bout of pancreatitis. i dont know what it is that she is getting into to cause this but i hope it is the last time.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

You know Buttercup, this has been very hard on Toto, he's not used to having the "concerned look" for such a long period of time. Tuffy didn't have a clue as to why Toto stayed so worried, but that is par for the course, not to worry. Glad that the BC girl is acting/feeling better and crossing our paws that she stays that way.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I feel so bad for the Buttercup! :grouphug: 
Let us know how it goes


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Buttercup we all LOVE you and are praying for the girlfriend. Give mommy a big kiss she's had a terrible few days.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update!!!
So happy things seem to be making a turn-around for our little girl! Still going to keep the prayers going toll we know she is absolutely,positevely 100% BETTER!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Yay Buttercup. I'm so glad your starting to feel better. It's so scary when you little fluffybutts get sick we just love you so much!!!

Hopefully you'll be back on your peanut butter in no time and mommy will have you all clean and fresh from head to tail. 

Hugs and kisses,

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This was such a good report, I was getting very worried. Please, both of you get some well deserved rest!!!!! Please keep us informed......kisses to the little buttercup!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Buttercup...we all know you like to play the Diva from time to time, but give us a break girl!! We can't 
handle being so worried for so long. Now you be a good girl and keep your food & water down, and
remember...Diva's don't have the dreaded "D"....EVER!!! Now you go kiss your mommy and give her
a bit of the Diva attention. You've had your share for a while. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay!!! I'm so glad that the Buttercup is feeling better! I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything will stay down and that her butt will stay unexploded.

Josiecup says: Good job Buttercup! You got better! Thank you for following my instructions!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: Oh Buttercup, please just get well! Shoni is so worried about you! (He likes older women) He says "Mommie the Buttercup needs a shot of Kaopecta, that'll plug her up". We are praying you'll be all better very soon Miss B-cup! :grouphug: (Don't feel bad, I'm a B Cup too!) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josiecup says: You just let me know when you're feeling better and you can borrow the margarita you sent me for Christmas. I think after having an exploding butt, you need it more than I do right now.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So glad Buttercup got some fluids. Hope both of you can catch some sleep!!!! Hang in there AM!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Checking in on Buttercup. Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

:aktion033: sounds like Miss Buttercup is feeling a lot better...I hope it continues this way...we're thinking about you always. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How is the Buttercup today?
I was so glad to read that she was getting all the attention at the vets office that she so rightly deserved. I'm glad she is feeling better and hopefully she'll keep the projectiles at bay.

take care!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: Checking in for news of Miss B-Cup..


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

no overnight barfing or poo'ing!!!! she ate some chicken and it stayed down, some water and it stayed down. she just had a couple bits of chicken again (yes, we're lazy and just bothered ourselves to roll out of bed, pipe down...) and is resting at my feet. i suspect she will play the "woe is me" look for a while, but i think she is feeling better because she chirps right back up when i ask if she wants some more chicken LOL. the little stinker.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Now this is the kind of update I wanted to hear!! I'd be lounging around too after the past few days and nights
you and the Buttercup have had. Hugs to you both!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm SO HAPPY that little buttercup is feeling better and keeping the food and water down!! Horray!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to hear the good news. Ms Buttercup deserved a couple of more days of pampering, and you probably need some sleep.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy to hear Buttercup is feeling better :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a relief, so glad to hear food and water are going - and staying - where they should be!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

YIPEE!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad that the Buttercup is turning the corner and feeling better. Hope you girls get some rest tonight. :grouphug: 

*Buttercup, twy to wooks berry sad when yous mommy asks you quesions. Dat will make her feel sorry for you and her will gibs you wots more wubs and tentions. Pway it up as wong as possible. ~Sassy*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Great news!! Keep feeling better, Butter.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

sooo happy to read this....Jeanne


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Buttercup is doing much, much better! We were all so worried about her! Thanks for keeping us updated. 

Cyndi


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Buttercup you make sure moomy keeps spoiling you. I'm glad your feeling better


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Dear Toto and Auntie Chicago Debbie,
I think you can stop looking so concerned now. My mommy says if you keep making faces like that, your face will STAY like that! I'm feeling better, but I think that I won't feel 1000% until I get hourly bellyrubs and more chicken and rice and maybe a little cookie now and then. Miss Auntie Chicago Debbie, I hope Tuffy understands that Toto has the SAME look on his face when SHE doesn't feel well, too! (Well, and he has that same look when he gets all humpy, too, but that's neither here nor there....) 
Toto, please tell your mommy that my mommy met a cute boy from Chicago and he's a policeman. She doesn't know his name anymore, and doesn't know WHERE in Chicago he polices, but she thinks certainly your mommy knows him. (Because there are only what, 3-4 polices in all of your city, right?) AND he is NOT a White Sox fan, so that's a BONUS!


I luv you all! (not as much as I loves my chicken and rice dinners at the moment, but you understand...)
noselicks,
The Buttercup


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: 

So glad that things are better......


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay!!!! We love non-projectile-vomiting-fluffs!!!

GOOOOO BUUTTERCUUUPP!!!!
:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, I have to apologize. I've just finished reading about B/C being so ill and now looking like she's on the mend. Glad to hear she's feeling better. I know I'd be beside myself if it were Shotzi.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have no idea how I missed this entire thread for so long. :brownbag: I'm so sorry. I'm glad the Buttercup is feeling much better & hope she continues to be well. Big hugs :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: YAAAAY! i'm so glad to hear some good news! :chili: :chili: :chili: 


:grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Thank Goodness! ((hugs)) to you Butter and to you AM!


----------

